# Show food



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had a doe that I wanted to get conditioned before a couple shows this summer. We fed her 1lb of Purina Mills *Champion* *Drive* Honor Show Chow for 90 days before we showed her along with a couple pounds of grain a day. There was a huge difference (her twist literally tripled in size). Is there any other feeds/tricks that will improve a doe's appearance?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind kid goat are we talking about? How old?


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

She is a two year old fullblood boer doe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well you might know this already but I'll shoot  
Place food high and have a step for them to step with their front feet...builds butt muscle
Sunflower to make them shine
And cyanne pepper to enhance color....only a small spoon full....I just learned that one


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

How much cyanne pepper?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like your doe is doing great on the feed she is on! 

I agree with Jessica about the raised feeder. That will help build muscle. Some people will say to exercise your show does... but I never have. If they don't have a pasture to get exercise in though, that might be a good idea. 

Hadn't heard that about cayenne pepper! We'll have to give that a try!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know its a heaping spoon full for cattle so maybe start with a pinch. You don't want them to not eat their feed over it. 
I bought some heifers at a Angus sale the the owner was awesome and told me about it. He also has them in a pasture....not a big one but like you 90 days before the sale put them on grain and he just dozed dirt around to make the slant at their feed trough. Those girls looked great. I got one of the cheaper ones and their rumps are to side for.


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

We placed her feed about hip high above the ground and she has to put her front feet on a board that is about a foot off the ground to eat the grain. Ill have to try sunflower seeds next year. Do I prep her for a show just like a cow? Where I fluff up the leg hair with "hair spray" (we use Sullivan and weaver supplies)? And comb all the body hair up? I know your suppose to shave the neck and chest area and around the tail but is there any where else to shave? (in cattle we clip the legs, head, back, tail, and chest)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, we shave the neck, chest floor, belly, tail, forehead, down the back (or just on the rump if high hipped), and sometimes we will carve out the hock area to make the butt look bigger. We fluff the butt and shoulder areas and blow/brush the rest back. Pink oil will really help the goats fluff.  I haven't fluffed legs before. 

We do the chest floor with no guard, the belly with 1/4", head with 1/4" and 1/2" to blend, neck with 5/8" and 1" to blend. Down the back and rump depends on how long the goat's hair is.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Never heard of cayenne pepper... Might just have to give it a try!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

A feed trick show people use on their boers and lambs is an egg drench, it seems to work quite well, since eggs are pretty much nothing but pure protein.
You can substitute the drench in place of using water over their grain, if not feeding wetted grain, just drench them with it. 10oz a feeding, 3 to 4 time a day. Or adjust lower depending on how conditioned your animal is.
*Ingredients *
30 eggs, 
one 12 oz. can of condensed milk..24 oz. of water (use the milk can) 
4 oz. honey
4 oz. mazzola corn oil
4 oz. decaf. chocolate flavored Ovaltine (if you are subject to drug test, be sure it is decaf. because of the caffeine) if you can't find decaf then use vanilla or strawberry flavor they will work fine.
Mix with blender, or mixer, hand ladle into storage containers. This will make about one gallon because of the raw egg, store in refigerator or ice chest with ice at the shows
Start about two weeks before show by giving them 10 oz. 2-3 times daily.
If you feed wet feed, then simply pour 10 oz. twice per day over their grain ration.
It will really bring back their top over the rack and loin. Lambs that have a gut, it's recommended to start cutting their grain ration in half about week before show. Then give them 10 oz. of the egg recipe 3-5 times per day. In most cases they will lose their gut and their tops will handle fresh. Some lambs or goats may scour...if that happens...just back off on the amount of drench fed and give 36 cc of Pepto Bismol (12 cc syringe 3 times) they will dry up real quick. Some may bloat, again back off on the amount fed, dissolve 3-4 Alkaseltzer tablets in warm water, about 2 ounces, drench, they will be down in a matter of minutes. This drench has been used successfully for about 25 years.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Another note on the Cayanne Pepper, it's good to use in the cold months because it helps warm them up. They use it on hens in the winter when they aren't laying as many eggs. It warms them up on the inside, making them produce more. So giving it to goats in the winter may reduce how much the shiver their weight off if you have a drafty shelter.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't even show and I'm putting the pepper in with my doelings just to see what it does. It makes sense about warming up too.....the only thing that might do better on warming is some hard liquor lol......just kidding 
But everything I have seen on clipping and prepping them looks to be the same as cattle


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a question thats off topic, but why would you wet down their grain? I know I did it with horses that cant chew well. I did it with my show cattle for a little extra water and to help break the grain down. So why for goats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wet feeding almost eliminates the probability of your lamb or goat choking while eating. They eat quickly, especially if they are competing for food. The faster they eat, the greater the chance that they will choke. Add water and the feed will go down easier. Wet feeding also eliminates feed dust. Wet feeding is also great during show time. Some shows don't allow exhibitors to drench their goats. If your goat is used to wet feed, you can add your drench to their feed. Wet feeding also gives them a good amount of water, so they don't fill up on water at shows.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I like to put fill on my does, bucks, cows, and heifers. 

Mix beet pulp, some of their grain, wet it down till all beet pulp expands. You still want some texture though too...not all squish. Pull water 6-8 hours before show unless in milk, then limit. 15 mins before you go to the ring let them fill with water. Can't complain. Works like a dream. Barrels fill out very nicely and give a bit more depth to the rib.


----------

